

Woz's 4/22/08 Lecture at UC Berkeley [video] - antiform
http://www.haas.berkeley.edu/haas/video_room/woz042208.html

======
mlinsey
Woz is awesome, but do you have a non-real-player link?

------
dazzawazza
Despite all of Woz's technical achievements I think his greatest achievement
is remaining a genuine free spirit. Maybe he took more from the Hippy movement
then a lot of the hippie's around him back in the day.

